# wiring enclosure - ?cable entry?



## mikey_mike (Feb 12, 2012)

I've finally started my new enclosure - a melamine 1200x600x600 box with sliding glass doors. Have chosen virides goorillia track as it sounds so schmicko (& the 1 month delivery time give me an excuse to move slowly, thus avoiding ****ups).

I stumbled across Darren Whitaker's 2008 post "Building an enclosure" in this forum - incredibly helpful for newby DIY types like myself. I looked for ages before I found it though. If there were a way to highlight its existence - rebirthing into a sticky perhaps I imagine it might save some angst for other newcomers.

Anyway I want to install my electrics - (a fluoro light & habistat reptile radiator) without chopping plugs & necessitating electricians.

At this stage the enclosure is just a 4 sided box (no roof) or front. So If I attach light & radiator to the roof prior to attaching the roof I only need to drill cord sized holes in the top of the rear wall.

I would rather have a means of more easily adding more electrics later on (more heating if required in winter) & thought a better way to do it might be drill a plug sized hole in the back wall & then seal it up - enabling access later on.

So what do you think. What's the best way of wiring a melamine enclosure at this stage of construction? Anyone know of any nifty cable access systems?

Cheers


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been using computer table desk ports, come in a range of colours and sizes, simple to install and cheap as chips.


----------



## petesmith81 (Feb 12, 2012)

I just cut the plug off and rewire with a new plug from bunnings, thus only requires a small hole the size of the cable.


----------



## KingSirloin (Feb 12, 2012)

Make up a little 'door' on a hinge with a slot cut in it. Simply open the door, press the cord into the slot, and close the door again and latch it shut. You could cut multiple slots for more cords if need be.


----------



## hurcorh (Feb 12, 2012)

use a hole saw and install a desk grommet. that is what this has and it works really well.


----------



## Ramsayi (Feb 12, 2012)

If you are insistent about not wanting to cut the plug of then rewiring you could use a hole saw large enough to allow the plug to pass through.With the circular off cut,drill a small hole right on the edge of it large enough to fit the cord into then replace the off cut section in its original position and fasten it with a suitable backing piece.


----------



## cwebb (Feb 12, 2012)

can you please link me the building an enclosure thread?


----------



## mikey_mike (Feb 12, 2012)

cwebb said:


> can you please link me the building an enclosure thread?



Its a closed therad unfortunately. Otherwise I would have 1 or 2 refinements to add. Very helpful tho. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/building-enclosure-darren-whittaker-76861/

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase computer table desk ports / desk grommets. Hope the answer's not bunnings as bunnings is a long way away.
Ta


----------

